# Harlee HAS to find a new home ASAP!!!



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

This Beagle girl came into our yard yesterday and we cant find her owners and rescues/shelters are full. We can NOT keep her. She needs love and attention, it seems she was abused by the way shes acting. We have 4 dogs already and we can not take in another. We only brought her in to feed her and because it is snowing. She gets along with cats, dogs and people. Small- about 25lbs. Not spayed. 

If you can foster her, help or take her, let me know. I seriously have tried Beagle rescues, Shelters, I even asked the vet today when i took Harvey for his check up. 

I dont want to sound harsh but if her owners dont come forward and we cant find a home, ill have to take her to the SPCA. We have posted signs around the neighborhood (small 1 stoplight town) and left our info at the rescues/shelters.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

It might help if you posted at least what state your in that way people who are active in rescue will know if they have any contacts that could possibly help you.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Cincinnati, OH


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Shes going to her new Foster Home TODAY!!!


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 3, 2011)

awwww thats great! im glad you were able to find her a foster home


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Great news


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

yay!...HAPPY DANCE!:clap2::rockon:


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Did anyone have her checked for a microchip? Did you check the big lost and found pet sites?


----------

